# USP Motorsports MK4 GLI Goes 10.89 @ 134.18 mph in the 1/4 Mile!!!



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

Some of you may know, we went out to FixxFest 8 and ran a few of our cars. One of which being Nick's MK4 Jetta GLI. It went out on the same setup as last year with Scat Rods, 1.9L JE pistons , still using the small port AWP Head (not ported), and Ferrera valves. The only change being the Integrated Engineering Race cams. The car is tuned by Chris Green using Eurodyne Maestro, and running the USP Motorsports E85 fuel conversion. The car, for now, is still running with the stock O2m transmission with peloquin diff, and southbend single disc clutch. 

The car was just tuned last week with the new IE cams installed. The car was dyno'd on only 30 psi (Running 2 psi LESS than last year) and made 601 whp with the new cam setup. The car is capable of making more power, but we were confident 600whp was enough to reach our goal of breaking into the 10 second barrier.

The car made 10+ passes over the course of the event without a single issue, and ran consistently in the bottom 11's. The best pass was a 10.89 @ 134.18, making it the quickest MK4 Jetta to date. It's highest trap speed was 135.13.


*Key Points:*

-- 24.5" slicks on 15" wheels

-- Weight of the car with driver was 3040 pounds

-- Car was ran with no skinnies in the rear (just regular 18" stock wheels) and a FULL tank of E85

-- Pretty hot day 80 degrees +

-- Car made 10+ passes all day with no issues. 

-- Big thanks to Chris Tapp and Eurodyne for all the help and support! 








*Power levels at the time of the run*










*Power levels IE cams vs. stock cams*










*Time Slip*


----------



## 02awp18705 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice numbers :thumbup:


----------



## ricekikr (Feb 24, 2010)

Sick numbers! :thumbup:

Slight OT: Do you have the comparo dyno with RPMs? Do you DD with these cams?


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

congrats :thumbup:


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

ricekikr said:


> Sick numbers! :thumbup:
> 
> Slight OT: Do you have the comparo dyno with RPMs? Do you DD with these cams?


No comparison dyno with RPM, sorry. While I don't drive it daily, I do drive it quite a bit. Idle is lumpy with the cams, but other then that it drives fine.


----------



## eazyduzit64 (Apr 8, 2010)

*NICE*

:thumbup: I'd frame that time slip lol


----------



## schmidty9 (Aug 19, 2010)

Great numbers and Were these numbers with 2-step and no lift shifts activated?


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

This was on a 6262?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

A267MM said:


> This was on a 6262?


6057.


----------



## zooyrk4 (Dec 31, 2006)

awesome :thumbup:


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

You still rocking that 6057


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

A267MM said:


> You still rocking that 6057


Yeah Louis still the same 6057 .64. Just a little more boost now.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

A267MM said:


> You still rocking that 6057





3071R-GLI said:


> Yeah Louis still the same 6057 .64. Just a little more boost now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

schwartzmagic said:


>


I take full responsibility for that mess-up. I just tag AS MANY THING as I can on our instagram. And those are all tags. And to be completely honest... I don't know much about Nicks car. But hey, you all can think he is lying. If the motor ever has to come out of the car again we can measure it on video for you guys. Or you can come by with your rulers


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I take full responsibility for that mess-up. I just tag AS MANY THING as I can on our instagram. And those are all tags. And to be completely honest... I don't know much about Nicks car. But hey, you all can think he is lying. If the motor ever has to come out of the car again we can measure it on video for you guys. Or you can come by with your rulers


Dammmm son also heard that from someone else that u guys are running a 6262 and a good resource btw


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

A267MM said:


> Dammmm son also heard that from someone else that u guys are running a 6262 and a good resource btw


I can honestly say that after just talking to just about everyone here at the shop, including the mechanic that built the car, that it is not a 6262. Lol. But like I said, you guys can believe what you will. But if that turbo ever see's sunlight again, I will make sure that this is resolved for all of the non-beleivers! 

But Nick is not someone that has to lie about what he has. His car is fast, and Chris was driving the car that pass. So if it had any chance of getting into the 10's, it was definitely in Chris' hands. No only that, but the car was going consistent 11.0-11.1 with Nick in the seat last year at FixxFest while staging with the front lip


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

Lol... You guys are too funny. Its still the same 6057 since 2009, and it will not change until it either blows up or my power goals change. If I do upgrade down the road it will not be for a 6262 either. I always post all of my mods, dyno sheets, and changes ect.. so when I do upgrade you guys will be the first to know. If I ever upgrade I better make 750+ whp or whats the point.

Viriato, I did see you are selling your 5857 and going 67mm. Hope it works out for you man and that its ready for Fixxfest


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Not going to fixxfest. Lost my job a few months ago so that set me back and put me behind schedule. New job so back on track. Buying slicks next week and off to the track to get some much needed seat time.

5857 will be sold one day. Next turbo will be a 67 or 72mm. :laugh:


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

10.89 @ 134.18  

nice pass


----------



## Robski92 (Sep 26, 2011)

That thing is haulin!


----------



## 1.8T4beng (Aug 17, 2003)

awesome time...although I wish the torque figure was around 500+ hehe...must be nice to boost...can't wait for 6262 on mine...good daily


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

Getting quicker and faster! 10.6 @ 139.. Hit the limiter before the end of the track, could have been a 140-141 trap. Still using the small 6057 .64. This was about 650 ish whp, on ~ 33-34 psi. Going to try a lil more boost and a lil less weight soon.


----------



## 1ABrian (Sep 12, 2012)

Any updates on the diet and boost upgrade?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

1ABrian said:


> Any updates on the diet and boost upgrade?


We're gonna work on a few things..


----------

